# Need Tecumseh internal flywheel magnets



## Threw a Rod (May 8, 2008)

Hi Guys, I have a HS50 5hp point ign. and one of my magnets came unglued from the flywheel and well you dont have to guess what happend to the magnet while it was running. So I was wondering if anyone had any spare magnets for sale. You can email me at [email protected]

Have a Merry Christmas everyone

Threw a Rod


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

First, you can't buy the magnets separately. Second, if you could get one, you'd have to use industrial grade epoxy, and you'd have to have it position it correctly with regard to the poles.

The only recommended approach is to replace the flywheel.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Threw a Rod said:


> Hi Guys, I have a HS50 5hp point ign. and one of my magnets came unglued from the flywheel and well you dont have to guess what happend to the magnet while it was running. So I was wondering if anyone had any spare magnets for sale. You can email me at [email protected]
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> Threw a Rod


get me a spec # i can see what can be done paul is correct its better to get a complete flywheel 

thanks 
calvin


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a 7 hp Tec that blew a connecting rod. I had the same problem not long ago and put a used flywheel on so I know its okay. Only problem I live in Toronto Canada. If it would be any good to you, you can have it, just pay for shipping. Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

are you sure that flywheel is the exact same flywheel if not you are talking about backfiring city ?


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

I know mine is a HM70 and his is a HS50 so there probably quit different.


----------



## Threw a Rod (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys yeah it's old stuff but not enough I got to junk a good flywheel I been thinking about getting rare earth magnets and make one doing this will be tricky due to the required amount of magnet pull to be the same as the old magnet. When your looking into the flywheel laying down flat and orienting the magnets say to the top as to view the left magnet will be north pole and the right magnet will be the south pole when the engine runs the north pole will be sensed first setting up the field and the south pole to generate the field. Reverse these magnets when both are loose and it's not going to run... 

Simple way to detect poles if you don't have a gasser meter (hope I spelled that right) is to put a screwdriver on one of the magnets while it's still on the flwheel sticking straight up take a map compass and pass it by the screwdriver and the needle will point to the screwdriver if the red end of the needle points at it then it's a north pole magnet if the other end of the needle points to the screwdriver then it's a south pole... 

It goes like this for mutiple magnets like for a generating stator for lights it's n-s,n-s,n-s,n-s,n-s,n-s for 6 magnet generator flywheel. get two magnets out of order and all bets are off lol...
I also found that J.B weld works good holding magnets onto the flywheel and I suppose epoxy works as well. 

If you ever wondered how to set air gap on the internalTecumseh magneto see my post on 5-15-2008

But I do have one question what part number did tecumseh use to replace this type of old glued on magnet type flywheel to so called modern flywheel to use for point ign. that works for a this engine I have HS50 -67072A Serial 5072B

Throwing a magnet is better than Throwing a rod I guess....

Threw a Rod


----------



## Semiretired48 (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't know where you live, but here in south central KY.,my local repair shop has dozens of old pieces of equipment sitting out behind his shop just waiting to be scavenged. If you can find a small independent shop like that in your area, you might get lucky & find a flywheel there.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Tommorrow I'll look it up when I get in the shop.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

paulr44 said:


> First, you can't buy the magnets separately. Second, if you could get one, you'd have to use industrial grade epoxy, and you'd have to have it position it correctly with regard to the poles.
> 
> The only recommended approach is to replace the flywheel.


I have done quite a few putting them back on with JBweld, and they haven't came back yet...and its been over 2 years since the last one (knocks on wood)

and it really isn't that hard to find out where the magnet was before, all you need to do is look and see where either the shiniest part of the flywheel is, or look for old glue, cause they are only glued on anyways


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> I have done quite a few putting them back on with JBweld, and they haven't came back yet...


hmm.. maybe that's WHY they aren't bringing anything back?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

the customer know I did it, I call them and tell them its either going to be about $70 for a flywheel, or I can try and JBweld it for much much less, but alot could happen if it doesn't hold

alot of people will take thier chances to save some cash


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

I looked up your engine this morning and I have good news and bad. The flywheel you need 611080 w/o ring gear are still available from Tec warehouse the bad news they are $87.68 and $167.33 with ring gear(611083A).I'd try to glue on magnet like Pyro suggests first, then look for used flywheel.HTH


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

FYI Tecumseh is still running their business as usual including warranty claims till Feb.2009, so I was told by Tec. rep. They just aren't making engines or short blocks.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

bser said:


> I looked up your engine this morning and I have good news and bad. The flywheel you need 611080 w/o ring gear are still available from Tec warehouse the bad news they are $87.68 and $167.33 with ring gear(611083A).I'd try to glue on magnet like Pyro suggests first, then look for used flywheel.HTH


don't use GLUE, use JBweld


----------



## Threw a Rod (May 8, 2008)

*I go along with Pyro*

JB weld even though it has expoxy and steel mixture it does not have magnetic properties. Just remember just because one magnet got knocked loose and you fix it better fix all of them because it will come loose sooner or later. If the flywheel gets warm from use it's liable to heat the old glue and let it fly off...

In fact better safe than sorry if you have your flywheel off while your putting in points and condenser and or maintence and you notice the magnets still have the old glue on them it's a perfect time to re-glue and your customer will appreciate it against potential lost down time. I smear the JB weld up on the sides of the magnet a little to insure good adheasion under the magnet and on the sides. I use a wooden block over the magnet and clamp it down to insure mating surfaces on flywheel and magnet are flat and as usuall clean all surfaces before applying the JB weld.

Thanks guys good info is always valueable....


----------

